

Tempting Software Startup Categories - dejv
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/11978/The-10-Most-Tempting-Software-Startup-Categories.aspx

======
dshah
The discussion is over here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1159438>

(which is a duplicate link, but for some reason, that's the one that people
decided to comment on)

